# elvo



## elvo (Oct 28, 2011)

hi everyone, i am 64 and my partner ann is 62 and are seriously considering making tenerife our home in the los christianos or playa americas area. we have no ties here at home and could re-locate at any time.although both retired i am a vocalist currently doing gigs. it is not necessary that i get work but it would be helpful.i am not an old fogie and my music varies from nat king cole to take that via backing tracks.we would like to rent initially for 1 year with a view to permanent residency. what we do not know is what costs we can expect above rent. would be nice to talk to someone who can help us with our decision. we have booked a holiday for 1 week on dec9th to enlighten ourselves.


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

elvo said:


> hi everyone, i am 64 and my partner ann is 62 and are seriously considering making tenerife our home in the los christianos or playa americas area. we have no ties here at home and could re-locate at any time.although both retired i am a vocalist currently doing gigs. it is not necessary that i get work but it would be helpful.i am not an old fogie and my music varies from nat king cole to take that via backing tracks.we would like to rent initially for 1 year with a view to permanent residency. what we do not know is what costs we can expect above rent. would be nice to talk to someone who can help us with our decision. we have booked a holiday for 1 week on dec9th to enlighten ourselves.


Hi & welcome

I've moved your post to 'Spain' 


if you have a good read of the forum you'll find lots of useful info - feel free to ask any questions though


----------



## Phsye (Aug 4, 2010)

Great idea to rent somewhere and try it for a year, you will learn a lot in twelve months. We ended up moving in Spain (from Seville to Granada) after we arrived here. It was something that we were not expecting to do before we left the UK.

By the way, you didn't mention language? My only recommendation would be that if you don't speak any Spanish, to start learning before you come over. It was a great help to me.

Feel free to PM me if you have any questions on the moving process!

Good luck.

James


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

Phsye said:


> Great idea to rent somewhere and try it for a year, you will learn a lot in twelve months. We ended up moving in Spain (from Seville to Granada) after we arrived here. It was something that we were not expecting to do before we left the UK.
> 
> By the way, you didn't mention language? My only recommendation would be that if you don't speak any Spanish, to start learning before you come over. It was a great help to me.
> 
> ...


why would he need to PM you :confused2:

we all give our advice here on the forum openly & for free 

it's called being helpful - a lot of us were given advice by forum members when we were thinking of moving & indeed moving

now we are just paying back a little


----------



## elvo (Oct 28, 2011)

*residency in tenerife*



Phsye said:


> Great idea to rent somewhere and try it for a year, you will learn a lot in twelve months. We ended up moving in Spain (from Seville to Granada) after we arrived here. It was something that we were not expecting to do before we left the UK.
> 
> By the way, you didn't mention language? My only recommendation would be that if you don't speak any Spanish, to start learning before you come over. It was a great help to me.
> 
> ...


lane:many thanks james, take your point about language but we would enlist on language course because we will have lots of time on our hands (hopefully).already been on rental websites but would have to have a few home comforts i.e. satellite tv. our hol in dec will give us more chance to case few places. will contact you if i need more info, cheers bud.


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

elvo said:


> lane:many thanks james, take your point about language but we would enlist on language course because we will have lots of time on our hands (hopefully).already been on rental websites but would have to have a few home comforts i.e. satellite tv. our hol in dec will give us more chance to case few places. will contact you if i need more info, cheers bud.


anything you need to know just ask on the forum 

there is a wealth of knowledge here & lots of helpful people


----------



## Phsye (Aug 4, 2010)

My advice is for free.

I moved over a year ago. I soon discovered that the fastest way to work out what to do is to speak to other expats in the country (probably on the phone). Now I'm just returning the favour! I am a big believer in 'pay it forward'.

Kind regards

James


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

Phsye said:


> My advice is for free.
> 
> I moved over a year ago. I soon discovered that the fastest way to work out what to do is to speak to other expats in the country (probably on the phone). Now I'm just returning the favour! I am a big believer in 'pay it forward'.
> 
> ...


I wasn't particularly suggesting you were charging - just that it would be better to share your advice with all of us - that's what the forum is all about


----------



## 90199 (Mar 21, 2010)

I have moved to the island of El Hierro, 75 miles and 75 years, south west of Los Cristianos.

Just one small detail for you to think about is Health Care, if you or your wife are in receipt of a U.K. old age pension and become resident in Spain, providing you obtain the necessary forms from the dept. of Work and Pensions in Newcastle, submit these to the Spanish Social Security office, you and your wife, and any other dependants will then be entitled to free Spanish health care and prescriptions. Here in the Canary islands the health care is very very good! 

You are wise to rent if you put "Casas para alquilar en Tenerife sur" in google there are many websites here is just one

Alquiler de pisos Tenerife | Comprar Pisos | Loquo Tenerife

The rent appears to be €350 monthly but that is in Arona just outside Los Cristianos, Los Cristianos or Playa de las Americas will be more expensive.

Anyhow when you arrive give us a wave to the southwest, we can see Tenerife on a clear day


----------



## elvo (Oct 28, 2011)

thanks mod will keep posting


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

Phsye said:


> My advice is for free.
> 
> I moved over a year ago. I soon discovered that the fastest way to work out what to do is to speak to other expats in the country (probably on the phone). Now I'm just returning the favour! I am a big believer in 'pay it forward'.
> 
> ...


Trouble with speaking to people on the phone is you only get one or two versions and no variety. I personally have found this forum invaluable before and when we first moved to Spain. Thats why they ended up making me a mod, I was always on here LOL!!!!

I've also made some really good friends on here, not only meeting up with them via the forum, but also chatting to them here, texting and on facebook.

So disappearing into a phone conversation tends to be quite insular and not as rewarding, but theres room for both and there are many, many different questions and answers found here that a phone call wont necessarily help

jo xxx


----------



## elvo (Oct 28, 2011)

take it all on board jo, thanks for advice.elvo.


----------



## Guest (Oct 29, 2011)

> 75 miles and 75 years, south west of Los Cristianos.


Excellent!


----------



## 90199 (Mar 21, 2010)

Yossa said:


> Excellent!


I think so too, but I cannot claim credit for the 75 miles and 75 years from Tenerife, I picked it up from an Irish guy who organises walking and scuba diving holidays to this island. It is on his leaflets. So true though!!


----------



## elvo (Oct 28, 2011)

think i get the drift yossa!!!


----------



## elvo (Oct 28, 2011)

*cost of living*

hi folks, just wondering what bills i would have to pay if moving to canaries i.e elect,gas,council tax, water etc if a resident .


----------



## 90199 (Mar 21, 2010)

That depends on your rental contract, here some pay €350 which includes everything. We run an eight room house for electricity of €1.82 daily, the equivalent council tax is €464 annually. We do not use gas it comes in bottles and is a pain in the proverbial.

If you are to be in the South of Tenerife you probably will not need heating at all, we have an oil filled electric radiator which we haven't used for the last two winters, plus we do not need air conditioning in the summer.


----------



## elvo (Oct 28, 2011)

been on some estate agents sites and a 2 bed apartment can be 500 to 700 euros, is it best to seek a private deal. by the way cheers for the other info.


----------



## 90199 (Mar 21, 2010)

If you try locations other than Playa de las Americas and Los Cristianos, there will be a dramatic reduction in prices.


----------



## elvo (Oct 28, 2011)

take your point. iam a vocalist who would be looking for a little work so thought lc or pdla would be better.


----------



## 90199 (Mar 21, 2010)

Pick a place with a good bus service to the tourist resorts, not too far away or you won't be any better off. Once you get out there you will soon find a place.


----------



## elvo (Oct 28, 2011)

thanks for that, by the way my other half needs 5 different medications that cost zilch here in wales, what would we expect to pay per item in tenerife?


----------



## 90199 (Mar 21, 2010)

elvo said:


> thanks for that, by the way my other half needs 5 different medications that cost zilch here in wales, what would we expect to pay per item in tenerife?


I have no idea, all ours are free because we are pensioners


----------

